# Whats Your Guilty Pleasure?



## Hyperpesta (Feb 22, 2015)

Whether its a Song,A Sport,A Magazine,A Computer Game, or anything else, Post your guilty pleasure below!

Please keep the thread clean, and be respectful!

Ill Start, My guilty pleasure is cooking/baking.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is The Beach Boys. They're so old and outdated but I have sooo many of their songs on my phone and I pretty much listen to them 24/7, their songs make me so happy.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Sneaking snacks back to my room at like 3 a.m and successfully not waking anyone up.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 22, 2015)

Watching really bad, cheesy movies where you can predict the ending before it started and for some reason it still "gets" some emotional reaction out of you. 

I like it, because it doesn`t give me that many stimuli. One of the few things that can somewhat relax me.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Gay club music


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2015)

Dusk's Dawn.

It's a cheesy MLP fan film.

Watch it.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 22, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Sneaking snacks back to my room at like 3 a.m and successfully not waking anyone up.



i do this all the time


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

putting peanut butter on my feet


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> putting peanut butter on my feet



is that a jewish thing?


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> is that a jewish thing?



thats racist man


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> thats racist man



I meant that in a respectful way. I respect your culture and your traditions


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 22, 2015)

Eating raw cake batter, I normally make a tiny bit extra to compensate for me eating a bit when I make a cake  (I always wash my fingers after sticking them in my mouth though, I do have standards you know!  )


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 22, 2015)

i wonder how this thread will turn out


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 22, 2015)

Watching people rant about my fav's on youtube and/or blogs. idk I find it funny


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

old british comedy. <3 it's so fun to watch man


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2015)

Pastries. I are FAT!! 8I

Coffee too....I...guess..? I don't feel as "fat" or rather "unclean" drinking too much of that though as opposed to eating a lot of pastries. Ironically I'm more of a savory person. I don't get it.

Cheesier-than-usual power metal.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

I need coffee to function properly pretty much so I just have a mug or two each day x)


----------



## boujee (Feb 22, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is teasing my love one
Buuuut that's how you get single folks


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

Men.


----------



## Delphine (Feb 22, 2015)

Cartoons and movies for kids


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Lollipops, I love them. ;w; like there is not a time when I won't grab a sucker or a lollipop if I see it at a store and it looks delicious, I love grape lollipops honestly a little too much. D:

that and dogs, EACH time I see a dog, I always ask to pet it, like I stop and I get all nervous but I will ALWAYS ask the owner if I can pet the dog. ;w; cause....cause doggie-


----------



## Aizu (Feb 22, 2015)

Watching Pokemon Movies ;w ; they're pretty bad but I love them XD


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't think I have any "guilty" pleasures - I'm pretty much cool with admitting to like most of the stuff I'm into. Except maybe anime. God knows if someone asks me if I like it offline I'm hesitant as all hell to be like "I'm into certain series yes...?" Like, unless I have a clear indicator that the other person is cool about it rather than super weeb-y and a source of secondhand embarrassment (lol I say this as someone who wears a Survey Corps hoodie in the colder months and has a tattoo referencing One Piece) I'll just say no or change the subject. The kinds of fans that pepper random Japanese words into their speech drive me insane so I try to avoid getting lumped in with them, but at the same time... like I said before, I wear a goddamn Survey Corps hoodie and have a tattoo containing the title of a One Piece opening theme, so I probably have little room to talk.

I guess it's a guilty pleasure after all lol


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is signing up to club penguin and seeing how long I last without getting banned.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 22, 2015)

cheesecake


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 22, 2015)

stabbing myself with safety pins

researching serial killers and watching their interviews

reading blogs of prison inmates

and i really like dumb 80s bands like depeche mode and duran duran and strawberry switchblade omfg


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I don't think I have any "guilty" pleasures - I'm pretty much cool with admitting to like most of the stuff I'm into. Except maybe anime. God knows if someone asks me if I like it offline I'm hesitant as all hell to be like "I'm into certain series yes...?"



Same. 

I think my only true guilty pleasure is eating raw cookie dough/ brownie batter/ cake batter, but I'm pretty sure a lot of people do that lol.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 22, 2015)

the Kirby anime and Avril Lavigne's Hello Kitty song.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 22, 2015)

I like watching people fight/argue. Sure I have my own opinions, but I would rather keep them to myself and watch other people justify their beliefs. The more extreme, the better.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm almost 18 and i collect lego and nintendo toys.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 22, 2015)

I have an extremely reserved, shy and modest girl image so it seems kind of weird for me to be enjoying live performances with massive spinning wheels, riding motorbikes through fire wheels, shooting fire out of guitar handles. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## Shax (Feb 22, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is nightcore. My best friend picks on me for it, but I honestly really like it. I am nightcore loving weeaboo trash.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 23, 2015)

Games and anime. My friends have all moved on and think that I need to as well.  I truly view them as "guilty pleasures" because the average male my age does not watch animation and if he plays games, it's Call of Duty or the occasional Mario game.what girl would want to date a dude my age who likes this ****? That's why I keep my interests in video games and anime on the super down-low


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Games and anime. My friends have all moved on and think that I need to as well.  I truly view them as "guilty pleasures" because the average male my age does not watch animation and if he plays games, it's Call of Duty or the occasional Mario game. what girl would want to date a dude my age who likes this ****? That's why I keep my interests in video games and anime on the super down-low



Worthy girls dig guys who are true to themselves.


----------



## unravel (Feb 23, 2015)

Games, music watching dmmd makes me fanboying omfg and drama in real life ohhh goodie I guess I don't need Pacman vs Mayweather boxing eh B|


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Worthy girls dig guys who are true to themselves.



Perhaps. Buuuuuuut.... The ladies I seek aren't really the type I associate with easily. I'm totally fine with a shallow relationship, though. Yeah I know I'm awful.


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2015)

country music is defs #1 and then ofc anything that makes u fat is there, too


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 23, 2015)

Shax said:


> My guilty pleasure is nightcore. My best friend picks on me for it, but I honestly really like it. I am nightcore loving weeaboo trash.



this.

im also a sucker for video games and anime haha.


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 23, 2015)

Listening to emo songs from like 8th grade and feeling the lyrics on a deep level


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ordering a Happy Meal from Mcdonalds and sometimes getting excited over the toys.
I'm 21 this year. XD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 23, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is that I really enjoying clicking the preorder buttons on gaming shop websites. Sometimes twice especially on amiibo


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 23, 2015)

Listening to The Aquabats music, and watching the The Aquabats! Super Show!, ALOT <3


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 23, 2015)

Watching cartoons meant for young children.

Leave me alone, I'm watching the Berenstain Bears.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> Watching cartoons meant for young children.
> 
> Leave me alone, I'm watching the Berenstain Bears.



oh god those bears. they creep me out so much


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 23, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Listening to The Aquabats music, and watching the The Aquabats! Super Show!, ALOT <3



OMG I used to love that show! It's not on CITV anymore though


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 24, 2015)

Cutting paper into thin lines and hold them out with two hands and cutting it by pushing it on my head, also the sound of cutting paper


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

play bad stuff like chuzzle deluxe on steam xD


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 24, 2015)

I guess another one of mine is pitch perfect, like i know its a movie aimed at girls but some of the jokes get me in stitches.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 24, 2015)

crying


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 24, 2015)

I love popping blackheads/pimple/cyst on myself and especially on others...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I love popping blackheads/pimple/cyst on myself and especially on others...



this.. i try to not do it on others though lol


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this.. i try to not do it on others though lol



My love is a great victim for poppin...pppft!


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

I watch Littlest Pet Shop and I'm 26! yes I should be very ashamed of myself


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hyperpesta said:


> I guess another one of mine is pitch perfect, like i know its a movie aimed at girls but some of the jokes get me in stitches.


Me too! 

Another one of mine would probably be Sour Patch Kids. I feel like they are directly aimed at little kids but I love those suckers XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> My love is a great victim for poppin...pppft!



nice ahaha. i'm glad im not doing on random peeps though /cackle


----------



## piichinu (Feb 24, 2015)

lana del rey


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 24, 2015)

80s new wave and power metal B(


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Feb 25, 2015)

This is a nice thread.

As for my guilty pleasure, I like to watch LP's of survival horror games on Youtube.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 25, 2015)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> This is a nice thread.
> 
> As for my guilty pleasure, I like to watch LP's of survival horror games on Youtube.



Thank you


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 25, 2015)

When we eat chicken I always eat the cooked skin off of it, chicken skin is delicious, am I the only one


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 25, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> When we eat chicken I always eat the cooked skin off of it, chicken skin is delicious, am I the only one



Of course not, i do the same.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 25, 2015)

Reenhard said:


> I love popping blackheads/pimple/cyst on myself and especially on others...



I do that as well! I had a close friend (well we were more than friends) and I would be constantly doing that, it started to annoy the hell out of him because I tend to use my nails when I do it and... well sometimes he had dints on his face and a bit of blood.... oops. XD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 25, 2015)

Fast food. Tastes so good, but so bad for me and my wallet.


----------



## lutrea (Feb 25, 2015)

Cigarettes, oops


----------



## Sugilite (Feb 25, 2015)

When people touch my head


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 25, 2015)

any and all sweets :3


----------



## Cou (Feb 26, 2015)

my guilty pleasure is free


----------



## doveling (Feb 26, 2015)

one direction is probably my guilty pleasure, never did like them until my friends got me into them
its a secret though sh


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 26, 2015)

I love plushies, video games (Animal Crossing, Pokemon, Sonic, Harvest Moon, Kirby, etc), Anime/Manga, Cosplay, figures and other anime merch and anything cute!!


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Reading fanfictions
and I have to have ships for everything


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 26, 2015)

Kim kardashian game lol


----------



## Jaehana (Feb 26, 2015)

gaming til 5 in the morning when i need to wake up at 7 lol


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 27, 2015)

Bumpppp!


(I Also have alot of guilty pleasures, one of which i that i have loads of pokemon plushies nd i have never played it.


----------



## Irarina (Feb 27, 2015)

I love to collect Sailor Moon things like spoons, plates, pens, boxes, etc. This really gets expensive as every senshi have their own designs. Goodbye pocket money T_T 

But hey... I am a big fan of Sailor Moon since I am a kid...


----------



## Beardo (Feb 27, 2015)

Aikatsu


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 27, 2015)

Cars 2


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2015)

hating on super mario sunshine is my guilty pleasure


----------



## Mariah (Feb 27, 2015)

Watching people being tortured/injured/etc. I guess that's not really something I feel guilty about but whatever.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Secret youtube, Netflix, and hulu marathons.

 I could sit on dat couch for years


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 28, 2015)

I've posted in here before, but recent events have reminded me that I'm a sucker for scary stories and probably shouldn't read them because I'm a giant weenie.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 28, 2015)

Dance Moms. 

Also any bad teen drama with a target audience of teenage girls. I cant help it.


----------



## loreiid (Feb 28, 2015)

Uh, probably listening to really aggressive rap music? Like Tyler The Creator, etc. Idk, people usually find me really tame and are shocked whenever I'm the least bit rude to a person.



Spoiler: also



whenever im in a mood or im really sad, Im just bombarded with thoughts of me being dismembered?? I dont know, It just calms me down. I guess having gore thoughts is another "guilty pleasure"


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 1, 2015)

Watching ASMR videos on Youtube :'D


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 1, 2015)

Watching Free Iwatobi swim club >.> //them abs though// I like to fangirl over them and I like to grow hybrids on acnl

Idk I feel proud of myself when I manage to grow a hybrid.


----------



## chronic (Mar 27, 2015)

It's not appropriate for this website.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. Super Show.

It's so bad it's good.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 27, 2015)

Bridezillas.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Mine is likely ice cream


----------



## Moddie (Mar 27, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Listening to The Aquabats music, and watching the The Aquabats! Super Show!, ALOT <3



Exactly this, plus listening to other ska music. (Mainly third wave thrash.)


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 27, 2015)

Video games
Youtube
Movies
Candy....

Candy should be listed in bold and 5x. I am such an addict.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 27, 2015)

gang bang

I watch crappy tv shows like the dumping ground in secret...?


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 27, 2015)

Trance music from before 2010.


_RIP Trance Music 2004-2010
RIP Super8 & Tab 2004-2010_


----------



## Mariah (Mar 27, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Trance music from before 2010.
> 
> 
> _RIP Trance Music 2004-2010
> RIP Super8 & Tab 2004-2010_



Why would you be guilty about that?


----------



## Lock (Mar 27, 2015)

Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA was prolly my favorite ringtone for years.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 27, 2015)

Kpop because I've been a headbanger for most of my life.


----------



## ThePriceOfShipping (Mar 27, 2015)

Shipping X3


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 27, 2015)

YA fiction novels, writing TMNT romance fanfictions, and writing. I guess, the YA novels aren't such a big deal, but there's a big stigma against adults who read them because, basically, it's not like Jane Austen or some other classic or neo-classic lit and is considered too easy for adults to read seriously. Unless, of course, it's _Eleanor & Park_ in which case, have at it! People always think I'm weird for writing fanfictions. I've had people call me a plagiarizer and a bad writer, who isn't capable of thinking up my own ideas, etc, etc. When they find out I write TMNT HumanxTurtle fics, all hell pretty much breaks loose. Which is why I write it, actually, aside from the fact that I've loved the Turtles since before I can remember. I just view that romance as the ultimate gray area, and I find it challenging to write for a whole number of reasons. Like I've basically given up on the idea of keeping up with the current canon stuff cause my DVR decided to stop recording, like, all my favorite shows and I fell behind so...And last my writing. I mostly write YA romance novels because I don't have a lot of life experiences outside of high school, and I'm not even 100% sure what a "normal" high school experience is supposed to be like. I actually had to drop out of school because my social anxiety got so bad, I ended having anxiety attacks every other day and I just started staying home to get from all the stress and people. But, um, I keep that to myself because I tend to go on and on about my writing, and I know people aren't really interested in it unless they are also writers. Plus, people tend to be really disapproving of it because I don't make money with it. They tend to think of me as a joke, never mind the fact that I'm disabled and am also busy teaching myself multiple different trades, so I can open a business online. People just don't expect me to do well. So I don't talk about it because I don't need that kind of negativity in my life.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 27, 2015)

Another Guilty Pleasure of mine is CinemareSins, an Affectionate Parody of CinemaSins (with delicious MLP flavor).


----------



## inkling (Mar 27, 2015)

drinking beer on weeknights

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lockfancy said:


> Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA was prolly my favorite ringtone for years.



I guess that actual song is a guilty pleasure of mine. And while I'm at it, listening to Katy Perry is another guilty pleasure. While drinking beer lol.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Mar 27, 2015)

I think mine would have to be The Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2015)

All About That Bass, Anaconda, and Shake It Off. The 3 songs I like, but I just don't know it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

The Gem Network. It's where they show cheap lab-made jewelry off and sell it over the phone, I used to watch it all the time in the middle of the night and fall asleep to it. It's probably because I like rocks and minerals so much... but it's basically an extended infomercial, which I also binge watched after shows stop running on networks. I can't tell you how many times I've seen the cheesy magic bullet ad...


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 28, 2015)

korean ramen noodles.  they are so bad for you but taste so good.  I always seem to want it for a midnight snack


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

cigarettes


----------



## Caius (Mar 28, 2015)

Multipass said:


> cigarettes



Please refrain from one word responses. Try and add a bit more to your posts in the future.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Stupid girly anime like Idol M@ster and Aikatsu


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 28, 2015)

Watching the The Super Mario Bros. Super Show on Netflix.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Watching the The Super Mario Bros. Super Show on Netflix.



I do the same thing


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

Uhh.. eating a lot pfft


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Soccer moms


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 28, 2015)

The pleasures in life are a badge of pride haha. There's no guilt in them.


----------



## Peebers (Mar 28, 2015)

chic flicks and supper cr*ppy shows like 2 broke girls, new girls, etc. 

i live for those


----------



## worldofdrakan (Mar 28, 2015)

I flippin' love Ben 10. I was 10-11 when the show first came out, and I watched it religiously. Always hated missing an episode! Honestly, I thought I'd hate the newest series, Omniverse, but I recently decided to give it a chance and now... I can't stop watching it. I'm actually stuck binge-watching it. I'm seriously in love with it!


----------



## Tommi (Mar 28, 2015)

Cigarettes and whiskey.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 28, 2015)

I like to play Virtual Pet Sites.
Yasssss


----------



## Tao (Mar 29, 2015)

Guilty pleasure implies I'm embarrassed or ashamed of something that I genuinely like. 



Besides, most of the things I would arguably say are a guilty pleasures wouldn't be considered one outside of my 'peer group'. Animal Crossing would class as one in that case whilst it's obviously not here.

That's kind of the issue with 'guilty pleasures'. They're usually different depending on where you are/who you're around.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 29, 2015)

Yaoi 0u0 If you don't know what that is, preserve your innocence


----------



## abelsister (Mar 29, 2015)

Anime... ehhehe


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 29, 2015)

watching very bad vampire dramas like Vampire Diaries, The Originals  & True Blood.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I do the same thing



We all do.


----------



## Espionage (Mar 29, 2015)

NSFW :S lol


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 29, 2015)

biting myself


----------



## matt (Mar 29, 2015)

Reading the dirty screenshot thread


----------



## rariorana (Mar 29, 2015)

Watching Degrassi.


----------



## Lock (Mar 29, 2015)

rariorana said:


> Watching Degrassi.



^This. For decades.


----------



## Brielle (Mar 31, 2015)

Back massages.


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 31, 2015)

Drinking Midori Sours and eating Japanese Ramen.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Mar 31, 2015)

I-g-g-y. 

And that stupid Megan trainor song about basically kissing her a*s if you're with her. It's so damn catchy but the lyrics are infuriating.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmm I guess my guilty pleasures are old Disney movies and vocaloid cx neither are things I'd look like I'd be into nd I never really mention liking either xD


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm.... This is a huge one




Also Minecraft,The yogscast,and games in general.


----------



## Nizzy (Mar 31, 2015)

the backyardigans and the donald for spiderman hashtags on twitter and instagram


----------



## Gomi (Apr 2, 2015)

Listening to a bunch of creepypastas in one day and not get scared. I used to get SO scared of them like years ago I would hide under my blankets and not come out, but now it's like listening to a fairy tale, feels good I can listen to them freely without being freaked. Came a long way


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 4, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is shaking my butt to Pandora's Twerk it radio


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 4, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is playing too much animal crossing.


----------



## Franny (Apr 4, 2015)

my guilty pleasure is reading a bunch of creepy stuff during the day

and then regretting it when i cant sleep at 2 am


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 4, 2015)

My guilty pleasure is

50s and 60s music


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

I *love* cleaning my ears with Q-tips.
The feeling is one of the best feelings to experience, and it's so satisfying. I've heard it damages your ears though, but I still do it <3

(Disclaimer: I'm strange.)


----------



## tobi! (Apr 4, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I *love* cleaning my ears with Q-tips.
> The feeling is one of the best feelings to experience, and it's so satisfying. I've heard it damages your ears though, but I still do it <3
> 
> (Disclaimer: I'm strange.)


wtf i do that too. it only damages your ears if you're too rough or shove it all the way in. ive only had my ears bleed once by it.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 4, 2015)

Norski said:


> wtf i do that too. it only damages your ears if you're too rough or shove it all the way in. ive only had my ears bleed once by it.



I'm not alone, yes! They've bled?! What!? Damn, mine have never bled before. 
Well I saw in a commercial and it says the Q-tip shoves the wax deeper in your ear, and it's actually damaging. (I've never actually done some research on it though because idc.)


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 4, 2015)

Butt rock like Crush 40.


----------



## Kaboombo (Apr 4, 2015)

reading fanfictions ofc
what? you don't read any?
crap


----------



## lazuli (Apr 4, 2015)

mmm i guess thinkin bout not school or remembering about how it was like living in michigan
also crying


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 5, 2015)

I actually remember that I have one. Writing gay, Kpop fanfiction. I have archives of them that will never, ever see the light of day.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 5, 2015)

Another one is cooking shows, I love watching them. Particularly the game show-style ones. Like Cutthroat Kitchen and Triple G.


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 5, 2015)

My guilty pleasure definitely has to be foot massages


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

Another thing is pop-songs. I loathe pop music but especially when I am listening to the radio in the shower and a catchy one comes on I dance around and sing. Basically the "pocketful of sunshine" scene from Easy A... but with like, *sobbing* TAYLOR SWIFT! It hurts me so much to say, because I really don't like pop music, it's just TOO CATCHY. I don't know if this makes sense.


----------



## eggs (Apr 6, 2015)

watching bad yaoi anime. i hate it so much and sometimes the anime gets a little abusive, yet it's still entertaining. it's kind of like my relationship with reality shows.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 6, 2015)

I have 2 but I am kinda embarrassed to post the first one so I'm not going to >.<"


My other one is watching Jacksepticeye and because of him I now like one of my teachers because he is Irish and so is she, so I like Mrs Clark a bit more than i used to...


----------



## Ceri (Apr 6, 2015)

The Trailer Park Boys is one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 6, 2015)

19 kids and counting.
it's just sooooooooooooo intriguing. 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Another thing is pop-songs. I loathe pop music but especially when I am listening to the radio in the shower and a catchy one comes on I dance around and sing. Basically the "pocketful of sunshine" scene from Easy A... but with like, *sobbing* TAYLOR SWIFT! It hurts me so much to say, because I really don't like pop music, it's just TOO CATCHY. I don't know if this makes sense.



don't be ashamed for liking music!! genres are dumb, it's all just music.

- - - Post Merge - - -

19 kids and counting.
it's just sooooooooooooo intriguing. 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Another thing is pop-songs. I loathe pop music but especially when I am listening to the radio in the shower and a catchy one comes on I dance around and sing. Basically the "pocketful of sunshine" scene from Easy A... but with like, *sobbing* TAYLOR SWIFT! It hurts me so much to say, because I really don't like pop music, it's just TOO CATCHY. I don't know if this makes sense.



don't be ashamed for liking music!! genres are dumb, it's all just music.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 8, 2015)

My guilty pleasure would have to be... pretending im in relationships with good looking boys who I've hardly ever talked to. Imagining all the cute things we'd do on dates and *****ing out in bed thinking being in a relationship like that haha.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Apr 8, 2015)

German. Soup. Operas and Drag Queens <3 Specially drag queens


----------

